
Keybase moves to stop onslaught of spammers - geerlingguy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/12/keybase-moves-to-deal-with-crypto-chat-spam-as-users-face-scammer-onslaught/
======
geerlingguy
I thought it might just be me, but the amount of messages I've been getting
through the Keybase app has reached 'deluge' stage lately; in the past few
weeks I would get 3-5 new messages per day like "Hello" or "Hey" or "Did you
get my AirDrop?"

Completely random, people I'd never heard of. I thought maybe it was people
who found me through one of my OSS projects, but now I'm just thinking it's
general spam on their platform.

Definitely turns me off from considering using Keybase (the app/site/platform)
for any kind of messaging. At this point all Keybase notifications are
disabled.

